# Mouse recovery advice please?



## Bexszoo (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi everyone! My mouse Flo is being treated for a head tilt which we are hoping is down to an ear infection. She is on a daily dose of baytril and is having a follow up appointment in a week. Even after just one dose she seems a little perkier so I'm hoping the vet has barked up the right tree! Anyway, I'd like some advice from you guys as to what to feed her while she is recovering. She usually eats normal pet shop rat mix with pieces of Apple and mealworms and dry bread as treats. Do u guys know of anything that's going to be super nutritious and help her along with her recovery?
Thanx 
Bex


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, keep feeding her what you usually do. If she starts losing weight, you can give her egg, banana, porridge, bread soaked in milk, stuff like that. You can also mix dextrose in her water. None of this will affect litter mates in a bad way.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I agree with Fantasia Mousery as in maintaining current diet with additions.

I would offer any food that has a higher moisture content with this condition just in case the affected mouse is unable to get water from the usual source.


----------



## Bexszoo (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks guys! Flo has thankfully made a full recovery and is back with her cage mate Mabel. So pleased that I noticed the infection in time! She's even learnt how to use an exercise wheel so she must be brimming with mousy energy thanks to all your suggestions. 
Thanx again,
Bex and Flo. x


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Great to hear.


----------

